# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تو زمان باقی مونده چی بخونم ؟

## Orwell

سلام
تصمیم داشتم واسه 94 بخونم ولی نمیخوام 93 رو از دست بدم. از قدیم گفتن سنگ مفته گنجیشک هم مفت.
تا الان تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ! البته یه چیزایی خوندم ولی استفاده کردن از واژه نخوندن برام بهتره.
راستش میترسم تا 94 هزار و یک اتفاق بیفته و مجبور باشم همین امسال برم دانشگاه.
توقع بالا از خودم ندارم چون میدونم تو فرصت باقی مونده نمیشه ! 
تو این یک ماهه دنبال یه رتبه ای بین 10 هزار تا 15 هزار منطقه دو هستم. 
چیا باید بخونم بنظرتون ؟
بیشتر رو اختصاصیا مانور بدین که چی بخونم
منبع هم بهم معرفی کنین
کتاب متاب جمع بندی هم اطرافم زیاده ولی گفتم یه تاپیک بزنم تا با شماها هم مشورت کنم
مرسی

----------


## The Godfather

من هم سوالم این بود :Yahoo (68): 
آپ...

----------


## amirsalarsh

ریاضی:
حد+دنباله+تابع+log+احتمال+مات  ریس+آمار+مباحث دیگه ای که خوندی

فیزیک:نورهندسی+گرما وقانون گازها+مغناطیس+القا+بردار واندازه گیری+فیزیک هسته ای(2فصل آخرپیش)+الکترومغناطیس+چیزا  ی که خودت خوندی

شیمی:3فصل اول دوم+حفظیات استوکیومتری+ترمودینامیک+مح  لول ها(فقط حفظیجاتش)+سینتیک+تعادل(مسای  ل ثابت تعادل رو بیخیال)+اسید وباز(هرجا واست آسون تره)+الکترشیمی(فقط روی سوالات جدول E وقت بزار)+چیزایی که خودت خوندی.

زیست:راستش همه فصل ها در زیست وقتگیر هستن ومسلط شدن روشون فقط به همتت بستگی داره واینکه چقدر تا الان کار کردی.

اینایی که گفتم رو هرکردوم خواستی انتخاب کن وتست های سراسری 85 به بعد رو بررسی کن به اون آمادگی که میخوای میرسی+آزمون جامع یادت نره حتی اگه فقط به 2-3 تا سوال از میخوای ج بدی برو سرجلسه بشین

----------


## reza.12

سلام !

من زبانم خوب نیست خیلی، در حد 20-30 درصدم !چیکار کنم تو وقت کم باقی مونده تا 16 خرداد ، برسم تا 50-60 ؟لطفا راهنماییم کنید !

----------


## nahid

هر چی گیرت میاد بخون

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام !
> 
> من زبانم خوب نیست خیلی، در حد 20-30 درصدم !چیکار کنم تو وقت کم باقی مونده تا 16 خرداد ، برسم تا 50-60 ؟لطفا راهنماییم کنید !


لغت حفظ كن !


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام بر شما.
شما میتوانید تا 23 خرداد ماه بر روی مباحث مروری کلی داشته باشید . در دروسی که ضعیف هستید میتوانید مباحثی از آنها را حذف و یا از روی کتب خلاصه نویسی شده مطالعه نمایید.
بعد از 23 خرداد ماه تستهای کنکور های سال 80 تا 92 اعم از کلیه رشته ( البته در عمومی و دروس مشترک )
را حل و نکات مهم آنها را یاداشت برداری و مرور نمایید. 
بارها گفته ام و بار دگر میگوییم که :
اگر تستهای 10 سال اخیر راحل و تمرین نمایید یعنی به 70 درصد کنکور مسلط خواهید شد.70 درصد کنکور یعنی رتبه زیر 1000.
پس هنوز هم فرصت باقیست ......

----------


## علی خوجندی

*به نظرم من 50 درصد موفقیت تو کنترل کردن خودته...50 درصد دیگه خوندن درسا هستش..خودتو کنترل کن

برای  رتبه 10 هزار تا 15 هزار..منظورم استرس نداشته باشه...خیلی عادی رفتار  کن..کمتر بیا فضای مجازی..من بهت قول میدم اگه نت نیایی از هیچی عقب  نمیمونی..توی این یک ماه زندگی تو تک بعدی درس کن...دیگه خوددانی..اگه  نخونی خودت ضرر میکنی ن من ضرر میکنم نه کسه دیگه ای از ما گفتن بود...امیدوارم نکات زیر کمکت کنه...این نکات رو دادم تا یک کم موضوع دستت بیاد..

ادبیات  30 درصد-- واسه ادبیات همینارو بخون ( تارخ ادبیات 8 درصد+آرایه 8 درصد هم  واژگان فقد لغات پشت کتاب+16 درصد دیگه هم از قرابت بگیر چون قرابت 36  درصده دیگه نامردی 16 درصدشو نگیری) خودم اعتقاد دارم ادبیات باید  درک+اطلاعات عمومی=اوکی بودن ادبیات
..................................................  ..................

عربی  30 درصد...این عربی 30 درصدش بچه دوم ابتدایی هم میتونه بزنه(اغراق) 7 تا  الی 8 تا فعل یاد بگیر با معرفه نکه برو تستای ترجمه رو بزن .اونم ازسال 85  تا 92 اعم از خارج اعم از داخل...
..................................................  ............................
دینی  رو 40 درصد بزن...فک کنم بیشتر بچه ها دینی رو الان شروع کردن... شبی 45  دقیق دینی بزار تراکتوری بخون تا 20 خرداد تموم میکنی ( نه همه دینی رو) 
..................................................  .
زبان  هم 20 درصذ از همین موقعی که داری کامنت منو میخونی شبی 30 دقه قبل از  خواب فقد لغت بخون...هرشب هم مرور کن..توی هفته دوم سوم خرداد هم شروع به  گرامر خوندن کن راحت 20 درصد زبان رو میزنی
..................................................
اخیش هنوز مونده که......

بیایم  سراغ ریاضی..ریاضی 20 درصد بزن ( امار6/6 درصد+ مثلثات 6/6+ log و  ماتریس3/3 درصد+تصاعد و دنباله 3/3) تازه از 20 درصد هم بیشتر شد..کلا 5  مبحثه هر 4 روز روی یک مبحث وقت بذار تا 20 خرداد تمومش میکنی..بعذ برو با  تست های کنکور کشتی بگیر ببین میتونی زخمی شون کنی.
..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................
زیست شناسی... اگه به حرفام اعتماد داری همینارو بخون مطمعن باش ضرر نمیکنی..

زیست  پیش 2 (6+7+8+9+10+11) زیست سوم (به جز 8) و سه فصل اول دوم اینا تقریبا  60 درصد کنکور که تو میتونی 35 درصد الی 40 درصدشو جواب بدی
..................................................  .............

فیزیک  هم 20 درصد کافیه( نور هندسی9/9 درصد+الکتریسته ساکن و خازن ...خازن تنها  نه با مدار الکتریکی 3/3+فصل 6 +7 +8 پیش 2--13/2 درصد) اینم از فیزیک...
........................................
شیمی هم 30 درصد بزن کافیه شیمی 2 باورکن هیچی نداره + ترمو میشه 13 تا سوال میشه 36/4 درصد...
..................................................  ...............................................
احالا خودت طبق شرایط خودت اینارو توی هفته پخش کن...
با این درصدا رتبت میشه 12000الی 15000.....

امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت کرده باشم*

----------


## سانیار

> سلام بر شما.
> شما میتوانید تا 23 خرداد ماه بر روی مباحث مروری کلی داشته باشید . در دروسی که ضعیف هستید میتوانید مباحثی از آنها را حذف و یا از روی کتب خلاصه نویسی شده مطالعه نمایید.
> بعد از 23 خرداد ماه تستهای کنکور های سال 80 تا 92 اعم از کلیه رشته ( البته در عمومی و دروس مشترک )
> را حل و نکات مهم آنها را یاداشت برداری و مرور نمایید. 
> بارها گفته ام و بار دگر میگوییم که :
> اگر تستهای 10 سال اخیر راحل و تمرین نمایید یعنی به 70 درصد کنکور مسلط خواهید شد.70 درصد کنکور یعنی رتبه زیر 1000.
> پس هنوز هم فرصت باقیست ......


سلام استاد یه سوال ما میتونیم فقط توی دو هفته بیشتر از 12 تا دفترچه کنکور بزنیم اگه هر روز یدونه دفترچه کار کنیم خودش میشه 14 تا چه برسه برای بقیه رشته هارو هم بخوایم بزنیم؟
من میخواستم این هفته رو به دوره درسا اختصاص بدم و سه هفته آزمون های سراسری رو کار کنم و در بین این آزمون ها به دوره و جمع بندی دروسی مثل زیست و دینی و... بپردازم و هفته ی آخر رو کلا فقط کتاب ها رو بخونم به نظرتون کار اشتباهی رو انجام میدم ؟؟؟

----------


## salour

> سلام
> تصمیم داشتم واسه 94 بخونم ولی نمیخوام 93 رو از دست بدم. از قدیم گفتن سنگ مفته گنجیشک هم مفت.
> تا الان تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ! البته یه چیزایی خوندم ولی استفاده کردن از واژه نخوندن برام بهتره.
> راستش میترسم تا 94 هزار و یک اتفاق بیفته و مجبور باشم همین امسال برم دانشگاه.
> توقع بالا از خودم ندارم چون میدونم تو فرصت باقی مونده نمیشه ! 
> تو این یک ماهه دنبال یه رتبه ای بین 10 هزار تا 15 هزار منطقه دو هستم. 
> چیا باید بخونم بنظرتون ؟
> بیشتر رو اختصاصیا مانور بدین که چی بخونم
> منبع هم بهم معرفی کنین
> ...


ببین اگه نمیخوای هزینه کنی میتونی از هر منبعی که داری بخونی!هرچی گیرت اومد!
*اما برای جمع بندی در 1ماه خرداد و رسیدن به رتبه زیر 2000:

*1-کم بخوابید! ساعت 12 شب تا 6 صبح (از 7 درسیدن رو آغاز کنید) یک ساعت قبل رو در حیاط یا پشت بوم قدم بزنید!هم مفیده برای متابولیسم انرزی برای بدنتون و خوابتون میپره!صبحونه هم بخورید حتما!
2-سعی کنید روزانه یک قاشق عسل + کنجد یا خرما+کنجد بخورید.
3-سختی بکشید!!!!یک ماه سختی بکشید یک عمر ماحصلشو حاصل کنید!
4-هی برنامه به برنامه نکنید!به یک چیز اعتماد کنید و پیش برید!
5-دلتون به خدا گرم باشه!
6-خدا سال 94 رو هم ازتون نگرفته!


برنامه:
ادبیات------------------------------------فقط خوندن لغات + تاریخ ادبیات از هر منبعی------------------------ما فقط میخواییم تست های تاریخ ادبیاتو معنی لغات و قرابت های آسان رو بزنیم
عربی------------------------------------یاد گرفتن تکنیک ترجمه از هر منبعی---------------------------------ما فقط میخواییم تست های ترجمه و متن عربی رو بزنیم
دینی------------------------------------هرچی بیشتر خوندیم بهتر اما با این اولویت: پیش بعدش دوم بعدش سوم از تنها یک منبع: خط ویژه گاج(منابع دیگه یا زیادن یا خلاصه زیاد!)
زبان-------------------------------------لغت بخونید! اگه حالشو داشتین همایش شهاب اناری رو شرکت کنید بسیار مفید میتونه باشه!
زمین------------------------------------هرروز سه برگ از هفت چیز خیلی سبز یا خود کتاب درسی فقط پیش دانشگاهی رو بخونید و مرور کنید!
ریاضی----------------------------------فقط این مباحثو بخونید:1- حد مشتق کاربرد مشتق         2-احتمال و آنالیز  3-اگه وقت کردین هرجا غیر اینها  4-شرکت در همایش آرین حیدری
زیست----------------------------------پیش 2رو بجویید به جوون هر کی میخوایین قسم اگه این قسمت رو بخونید و مرور کنید تستاشو میزنید!بعدهم برید توی سایت کانون تمام خلاصه نویسی هایی رو که علی کرامت سال قبل گذاشته بصورتخلاصه درسهای سال دوم بصورت یک صفحه است بخونید و هر روز مرورش کنید
فیزیک----------------------------------پیش 2 رو بخونید+سال سوم شامل فصل ساکن و مغناطیس + فشار و گازها---------------------هفت چیز خیلی سبز خوبه-چکیده تخته سیاه که مث همون هفت چیز هستش هم خوبه-مهروماه کتاب زرد خوبه-معجزه کنکور مهروماه هم خوبه


و من الله توفیق




> من هم سوالم این بود
> آپ...


بالا رو بخون :yahoo (4):




> سلام !
> 
> من زبانم خوب نیست خیلی، در حد 20-30 درصدم !چیکار کنم تو وقت کم باقی مونده تا 16 خرداد ، برسم تا 50-60 ؟لطفا راهنماییم کنید !


اگه مشکلاتت روی گرامر و متن هستش---------------همایش آقای شهاب اناری.اگه واسه پسرا نداشت.دی وی دی شو بخر که هم قیمت همایششه و مث همون همایشش میگه
اگه مشکلاتت روی لغاته---------------------------------لغت بخون فقط خب!
اگه مشکلت درهمی از این دو هستش-----------------جفت کار بالا رو بکن

----------


## علی سلیمانی

> سلام استاد یه سوال ما میتونیم فقط توی دو هفته بیشتر از 12 تا دفترچه کنکور بزنیم اگه هر روز یدونه دفترچه کار کنیم خودش میشه 14 تا چه برسه برای بقیه رشته هارو هم بخوایم بزنیم؟
> من میخواستم این هفته رو به دوره درسا اختصاص بدم و سه هفته آزمون های سراسری رو کار کنم و در بین این آزمون ها به دوره و جمع بندی دروسی مثل زیست و دینی و... بپردازم و هفته ی آخر رو کلا فقط کتاب ها رو بخونم به نظرتون کار اشتباهی رو انجام میدم ؟؟؟


سلام . شما میتونی هنگام تست زدن  هم مرور رو داشته باشی. به این ترتیب که اگر سوالی رو بلد نبودی سراغ کتاب رفته و دروسی که اون تست ازش طراحی شده رو مطالعه و یا مرور کنی .

----------


## Orwell

> سلام بر شما.
> شما میتوانید تا 23 خرداد ماه بر روی مباحث مروری کلی داشته باشید . در دروسی که ضعیف هستید میتوانید مباحثی از آنها را حذف و یا از روی کتب خلاصه نویسی شده مطالعه نمایید.
> بعد از 23 خرداد ماه تستهای کنکور های سال 80 تا 92 اعم از کلیه رشته ( البته در عمومی و دروس مشترک )
> را حل و نکات مهم آنها را یاداشت برداری و مرور نمایید. 
> بارها گفته ام و بار دگر میگوییم که :
> اگر تستهای 10 سال اخیر راحل و تمرین نمایید یعنی به 70 درصد کنکور مسلط خواهید شد.70 درصد کنکور یعنی رتبه زیر 1000.
> پس هنوز هم فرصت باقیست ......


ممنون
بهتر نیست از سال 87 تا 92 رو بدم ولی خارج هاشونم بدم ؟ آخه شنیدم کنکورای خارج هم خیلی مفید و عالین

----------


## Orwell

یه سوال دیگه دوستان
من دینیم از تمام درسام بهتره
نخونده هم برم سر جلسه راحت 30 به بالا میزنم
بنظرتون از روی همون خیلی سبز خودم روزی دو درس بخونم خوبه ؟ آخه نمیخوام به منابع خیلی خلاصه تکیه کنم

----------


## nonna

دینی 3 رو چرا آخر بخونیم؟
کلن این دینی من رو پکر کرده با :Yahoo (110):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

> ممنون
> بهتر نیست از سال 87 تا 92 رو بدم ولی خارج هاشونم بدم ؟ آخه شنیدم کنکورای خارج هم خیلی مفید و عالین


سلام . حتما اینکار رو انجام بده در دروس مشترک هم اینکار رو انجام بده . مثلا درس شیمی هم تجربی و هم ریاضی رو حل کن

----------


## Orwell

> سلام . حتما اینکار رو انجام بده در دروس مشترک هم اینکار رو انجام بده . مثلا درس شیمی هم تجربی و هم ریاضی رو حل کن


من یه چیزو نفهمیدم
از 24 خرداد روزی 1 کنکور بدم با همون شرایط کنکور ؟ (‌یعنی ساعت مشخص و صندلی و ... )
یا اینکه درس به درس واسه خودم کنکور بدم ؟
مورد اول بهتر نیست ؟

----------


## Orwell

و همچنین این منابعی که میخوام بخونم خوبن ؟

ادبیات :‌ 2 جلد همایش نشردریافت + املا و لغت هامون صبطی
دینی :‌ خط ویژه گاج
زبان :‌ کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه
عربی :‌ همایش نشر دریافت +‌ کتاب لقمه مهروماه
زیست :‌ همایش عمارلو
فیزیک :‌ جمع بندی زرد مهروماه
ریاضی : همایش نشردریافت
شیمی :‌ فیل 2 و 3 و 4 مبتکران
زمین هم بنظرتون چی بخونم که درحد 20 درصد بزنم ؟

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام . حتما اینکار رو انجام بده در دروس مشترک هم اینکار رو انجام بده . مثلا درس شیمی هم تجربی و هم ریاضی رو حل کن


اقاي سليماني يه سوال داشتم وقتي تا ٢٤خرداد درسها تموم شد چند وقت يبار ازمون بگيريم از خودمون؟
هر روز؟ سه روز يبار؟ اگه ميشه بيشتر توضيح بديد


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام . عزیزان من شما میتونید تا 23 ( قبل از آزمون آخر سنجش ) دروس را با یک برنامه ریزی مطالعاتی مناسب مرور کنید . این مرور شامل دو بخش الف ) مرور -تستی ( یعنی مباحثی را که تسلط دارید فقط تستهایش را بزنید ) ب ) مرور - مطالعاتی ( مباحثی که نخوانده اید یا فراموش شده اند و یا تسلط کافی را ندارید مطالعه کنید . ) است .
در مرحله مرور مطالعاتی شما میتوانید از کتب خلاصه هم استفاده کنید. 
در دروسی که احساس ضعف دارید فقط مباحث مهم - آسان ( برای خود داوطلب )  و پر سوال را انتخاب و مطالعه کنید.
بعد از 23 خرداد ماه شما میتوانید روزانه چند دفترچه ( 1 تا 3 سال ) متوالی را حل و رفع اشکال کنید. 
تستهایی که مهم هستند را مشخص و نکات آنها را یاداشت کنید . 
تعداد تست هم بستگی به شخص داوطلب دارد .
شخصی شاید تستهای کنکور را تا به حال حل نکرده و بیشتر تستهای تالیفی و سنحش را تمرین کرده است پس این شخص مسلما وقت بیشتری باید برای تستهای کنکور سراسری بگذارد.
البته شما میتوانید تستهای کنکور را هم درس به درس بزنید .
مثلا هر 3 روز یکبار شما یک درس عمومی و یک درس اختصاصی را انتخاب و کلیه تستهای سراسری آن را حل کنید . این ها همه بستگی به شخص داوطلب دارد.شما از برنامه ریزی رایگان 22 روزه بنده هم میتوانید استفاده نمایید که رایگان هم هست و در طی زمان باقی مانده درسها را مرور و یا مطالعه میکنید . ( تبلیغ نیست)

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> و همچنین این منابعی که میخوام بخونم خوبن ؟
> 
> ادبیات :‌ 2 جلد همایش نشردریافت + املا و لغت هامون صبطی
> دینی :‌ خط ویژه گاج
> زبان :‌ کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه
> عربی :‌ همایش نشر دریافت +‌ کتاب لقمه مهروماه
> زیست :‌ همایش عمارلو
> فیزیک :‌ جمع بندی زرد مهروماه
> ریاضی : همایش نشردریافت
> ...


واسه مدت باقی مونده خوبه تقریبا/ ولی یه کم تجدید نظر کن :Yahoo (1): 

ادبیات:املا و لغت رو نخر واسه الان کار آمد نیست لغتای اخر کتاب ادبیات رو+لیست لغات ادبیات موضوعی رو گیر بیار همونا رو بخون املا هم سعی کن روی کلمات زبان فارسی+متن تستای اخیر مسلط بشی :Yahoo (1): 
زبان:زرد مهروماه کتاب خوبیه ولی من به شما یا چکیده ی زبان تخته سیاه رو پیشنهاد میکنم یا همایش دریافت :Yahoo (1): 

عربی:مهروماه کافیه

فیزیک:ببین زرد مهروماه آموزشش خوبه ولی از نظر تستی همایش فیزیک دریافت بیشتر به دردت میخوره قابل ذکره که آموزشی که همایش داره به درد کسی که تا حالا اصلا نخونده نمیخوره+معجزه ی فیزیک مهروماه هم داشته باش و چندتا تکنیکشو یاد بگیر
فرومول سازیاشو زیاد جدی نگیر ولی تکنیکهاش خوبه

ریاضی:همایش از نظر آموزشی هیچ کمکی بهت نمیکنه اگر مشکل آموزشی داری از مبتکران جمع بندی استفاده کن+اینکه همه مباحث رو نخون اولویت بندی کن(خیلی خوب میشه اگر تستای همایش هم برسی کار کنی)

شیمی:خوبه منبعت ولی فک نمیکنی نمیرسی همه رو بخونی؟بهتر نیست زرد مهروماه رو بخونی؟
یا اینکه همون فیل رو بخون ولی برو سراغ یکی از پایه ها آخه همه رو نمیرسی مثلا فقط دوم رو بخون از نظر بودجه بندی هم دوم و سوم و پیش تقریبا یکسانند
_____
زمین:فصل1تا4سوم+6و7پیش

----------


## massachusett

سلام 
قبل هرچی بایدبگم من سال 86 کنکوری بودم و می دونم کنکور خیلی تغییر کرده ولی خوب برا کنکور خودم یه سری تجربیات داشتم گفتم شاید به درد شما و دوستان بخوره  :Yahoo (76): 

نه کلاس معجزه میکنه نه کتاب کمک درسی نه هیچی،زیاد خوندنم زیاد مهم نیست درست خوندن مهمه  ،اون چیزی ک میتونه بهتون کمک کنه اول نحوه خوندنه دوم نداشتن استرس
من یادمه ماه آخر میگفتم به درک قبول نشم من که سربازی ندارم
منم بعد امتحانای ترم دوم پیش شروع کردم درسو تا قبلشم یه جورایی چیزی نخونده بودم کلاسیم نرفته بودم :Yahoo (110): 
روشی ک من رفتم این بود دفترچه چن سالو برداشتم نگاه انداختم مباحث پایه ثابتو کشیدم بیرون که روشون مانور بدم
برا ادبیات و زبان فارسی سوالای وقت گیرو حذفیدم مثلا تعداد واج و واژه ک ممکنه غلط بزنی یا تعداد غلطای جمله و این چیزایی ک ریسکش بالاستو زمان بر و وقتو گذاشتم رو آرایه ادبی و معنی لغاتو این چیزا من نصف کتاب زبان فارسی رو نخونده گذاشتم برا زبان فارسی یه کتاب سبز گاج خریدم از روش خوندم تا بفهمم حرف حساب کتاب چیه:yahoo (4):

برا عربی من قواعدو خیلی کلنجار نرفتم چسبیدم به سوالای ساده مث معنی جمله و اینا تو سوالا بگردی دستت میاد فرمت کلی سوالا رو و اینکه کدوما رو میشه با یه ماه خوندن جواب داد

دین و زندگی فقط خوندن زیاد میخاد نه کمک آموزشی نه هیچی  :Yahoo (99):  باید بخوری کتابو

زبان من فقط لغت خوندم لغتای کتابو

ریاضی چون کمک آموزشی و تست نداشتم نشستم همه ریاضیارو متن کتاب درسی رو خوندمو جزوه های کلاسیمو ک معلما گفته بودن و تمرینای کتاب مثالاشو دوباره برا خودم حل کردم
فیزیک هم همینطور ناگفته نماند من تو فیزیک ضعیف بودم برا همین بعضی مباحثو حذف کردم چون نمی فهمیدم:yahoo (4):
ولی تو دوتا درس سعی  کردم مباحثی ک هرسال میادو آسووووونن رو یاد بگیرم تا بتونم با زدن اونا درصد قابل قبولی کسب کنم و با این کارم تونستم فیزیکو 50 بزنم و ریاضی رو 45 :yahoo (4): برا یه ماه خوندن خودش کلی هنر بود:yahoo (3):
اما شیمی من همه سوالای فرموله ک حساب کتاب داشتو حذفیدم سر جلسه و فقط حفظیا رو زدم 

و به شدت بهتون توصیه میکنم تو کنکور حریص نباشین و زیاد کلنجار نرین با سوالای گیر دار مث من از اول شرو کنین آسونا رو بزنین اونایی رو هم ک فک میکنین بشه با وقت گذاشتن زد تیک بزنین

----------


## nazaniin

سلام...
من یه سوال دارم!
من شرایطم تو همه ی درس متوسط رو به بالاست اما یه مشکل اساسی دارم، تا حالا اصلا عربی نخوندم...
چی کار باید کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## albus20

> سلام...
> من یه سوال دارم!
> من شرایطم تو همه ی درس متوسط رو به بالاست اما یه مشکل اساسی دارم، تا حالا اصلا عربی نخوندم...
> چی کار باید کنم؟؟؟؟؟


یه کتاب جمع وجور و کم حجم خوبی بگیر
تو این فرصتی که مونده سعی کن بیشتر ترجمه و قواعد ساده ای مث منصوبات رو بخونی که خودش روهم 50 درصدی میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام بر شما . 
داوطلب گرامی شما میتوانید مبحث ترجمه را بهمراه منصوبات مطالعه نمایید.
کتاب انتشارات کالج - آزاد راه گاج ( در صورت موجود بودن ) - ایاد فیلی ( فقط مباحث گفته شده مطالعه گردد )-
نگرش روز - مهر و ماه مناسب میباشد

----------


## nonna

منیم همین مشکل رو دارم :Yahoo (12): 
میشه برای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی بگید کدوم مطالب رو بخونم؟اگه بگید از امشب شروع میکنم :Yahoo (58):

----------

